# Yorkes - SA



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

I must be going crazy - I spent ages last night putting a report up on this forum and went to have another look this morning and its gone! -  I must have only looked at the preview and closed it down :lol: - so if for some reason the same report appears twice, you'll know why!

Anyway, Scupper and I had pencilled in the long weekend for an overnight visit to our favourite Yorke Peninsula spot, but as the forecast was very ordinary we delayed our departure until about midday, thinking the wind might drop enough for an hour session before dark. We arrived and set up camp, then hit the beach to find fantastic conditions - we kicked ourselves that we hadn't left at day break, like we normally do! 









We have managed to catch plenty of King George whiting here previously, so our hopes were high as we headed off in glassy conditions









I berleyed for ages but could not raise a bite, so in desperation I started throwing a sp around and manged a couple of small snook, and also attracted a few squid - but i left the squid jag home didn't I  









Things were extremely quiet so we dragged the kayaks into the dunes and left them overnight while we went back to camp and had a few beers and early night. We were back on the beach at dawn, and after a few trips up and down the beach and a few heart flutters, we found the kayaks (where we left them funnilly enough :lol: ) and hit the water again. Scupper managed a couple of whiting, I finally hooked and landed one and then lost it while I was trying to photograph it  .

We found a nice patch of reef, and i reckon i must have caught and released about a dozen of these zebra fish, to about 28 cm.









I noticed a few drummer cruising the reef fringe, so i drifted a bit of squid down amongst them and hooked up pretty well straight away. I was pleased with the outcome - this fish went approx 47cm and reefed me a few times - how on earth everything stuck together on 4lb line I'll never know. At one stage I had to open the bail arm to just let the fish swim out, which fortunately it did.









Anyway, we persevered hoping to score some decent whiting which didn't eventuate, but thats fishing! -maybe next time....


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

fisher said:


> We were back on the beach at dawn, and after a few trips up and down the beach and a few heart flutters, we found the kayaks (where we left them funnilly enough :lol: ) ....


 :lol: 
What a stunning day out on the water,that second shot has me drooling...


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

were you at Pt hughes? I was there on sunday and monday


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Sorry to hear the fish didn't want to play  
But still better than sitting around not fishing


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

do drummer taste alright? they look like hard fighters


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcyScZ8AAAxXgAAQYIUAgFAAPu/foCAAZERhQeIgyIPagiZNJkxGjJgmAoIP+20EPD3vz2h/wL6mbuCVaBUNLwR5iE0rAQvxj8x0QuxUTCymcFa+0WcLAjzrOXdCZb1yXDRSQ8krJARih4k8dQA0iYbF3JFOFCQzJJxnwA==


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

is this a secret spot, maybe near balgowan


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

fishnfreak said:


> do drummer taste alright? they look like hard fighters


Nah mate, you'd have to be real hungry to eat drummer I reckon - but they fight well above their weight class - great fun. We weren't far from 'the gap' (near Balgowan) , but I reckon that whole part of the coast is very similar. Did you get out at Pt Hughes?


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

well i had figured it would be too rough to take out the yak, and i just took the stinkboat, got there and i have never seen it that calm, caught a bunchof whiting and squid from a little reef system in 6ft of water


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Great way, and location to spend a weekend mate and well done on the drummer, such great fish to have a play with :wink:


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

i have a 4-day weekend trip to Pt. Hughes next week, i cannot wait


----------



## scupper (Aug 30, 2005)

We spotted a 4x4 carrying a Hobie on our way through Pt Wakefield on Sunday around 1pm. Was that you Buff ?


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

@ scupper
Good chance it might have been  
I did a trip to Price (report to be posted soon  )and stopped of at the Wakfield bakery for a feed :wink:


----------

